
Uber Knows When You’ll Pay Surge Pricing, but Promises Not to Use It Against You - erayalan
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/05/uber-knows-exactly-when-youll-pay-surge-pricing-promises-not-to-use-info-against-us.html?mid=full-rss-selectall
======
scalio
Made me remember that recent app update on android that requested access to
some sensitive things. Plus I've developed a habit of inverting anything
coming out of a PR department to see if it makes more sense. Definitely does
in this case.

